# Worthless Mescalbean Pen



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is an Ultra Cigar pen built of Mescalbean Worthless Wood in Red. Mesquiteman builds an incredible product that is easy to turn without fear of blowing out. My pictures do this pen an injustice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really good lookin' stick, Tails....


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't look worthless to me,, ,,,nice pen


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never seen the Ultra Cigar.. THat is one beuatiful pen Mate!! Great work!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

For worthless it sure has a nice grain. Good work.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Man, that looks great! Nice job on that one!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Why do they call it worthless? Looks good to me. Looks like its big enought to hold onto. I like it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

garybryan said:


> Why do they call it worthless? Looks good to me. Looks like its big enought to hold onto. I like it.


"Worhtless Wood" is what it is actually called. Back a couple of years ago, I developed a process to take wood that was basicaly worthless due voids and cracks and cast it in resin to make it useful. I wrote a tutorial on my process and the title of my tutorial was "Worthless Wood?" Over at a penturning specific site, the name was used to describe blanks made with my process and the name has stuck. The blanks that I sell now are actually called "Texas Collection Worthless Wood"" since it is worthless without the resin casting.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got a few of the worthless wood pens in process right now. Hope to have some completed results soon.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

MesquiteMan said:


> "Worhtless Wood" is what it is actually called. Back a couple of years ago, I developed a process to take wood that was basicaly worthless due voids and cracks and cast it in resin to make it useful. I wrote a tutorial on my process and the title of my tutorial was "Worthless Wood?" *Over at a penturning specific site,* the name was used to describe blanks made with my process and the name has stuck. The blanks that I sell now are actually called "Texas Collection Worthless Wood"" since it is worthless without the resin casting.


http://www.penturners.org/

you can say it lol


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice!I bet it looks fantastic in person!


----------

